# St Twynnels ROTOR and ROC post



## Landsker (Mar 30, 2012)

Passing here today and was shocked to see a digger and heaps of rubble. The main ROTOR bunker is still standing but the two other structures are gone. Plus the practically mint ROC post nearby has been destroyed. Looks like it wont be long before the bunker itself is gone too.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Mar 30, 2012)

That must be a BIG digger, given the fact that the walls are several feet thick


----------



## Landsker (Mar 30, 2012)

It will be interesting to see if he manages it, looked like a one man job so far.


----------



## chizyramone (Apr 2, 2012)

What,he's already pulled this bit down then?













And this one?






And this? 






What a fecker!


----------



## Landsker (Apr 2, 2012)

all gone! Ill have another look weekend and see if the ROTOR itself is still there. The digger was parked ominously close to it. Mind you acess into the bunker will be easy for a short time before the rest of it gets knocked down.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Apr 3, 2012)

I think a trip to Pembs could be in order, in the very near future.


----------



## dangerous dave (Apr 3, 2012)

just dont fall over with the big strip light this time or walk about carrying a tripod like a gun please


----------



## Captain-Slow (Apr 3, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> just dont fall over with the big strip light



Guilty 



dangerous dave said:


> or walk about carrying a tripod like a gun please



Not guilty.


----------



## dangerous dave (Apr 3, 2012)

ha was a epic night was that the night i was off my tree on painkillers and feeling rather rough or the night where i had epic sugar rush and climbed tenby fort


----------



## chizyramone (Apr 3, 2012)

Boys, I'd forgotten about your epic adventure.

The strip light/tripod incident, excellent !!!

Looks like the rabies has taken full control of mental farmer boy Gwynfor then.


----------



## dangerous dave (Apr 3, 2012)

chizyramone said:


> Boys, I'd forgotten about your epic adventure.
> 
> The strip light/tripod incident, excellent !!!
> 
> Looks like the rabies has taken full control of mental farmer boy Gwynfor then.



what i wanted to get my rambo on while walking down the hill with slow who fell over landed on his face and turned a strip light on in the process beats being shot at next to a infamous dogging spot near cardiff


----------



## HoodMad (Apr 16, 2012)

I seem to remember slow might have number two'd in his pants trying to get to tenby fort.


----------



## dangerous dave (Apr 17, 2012)

there was much bricking it and much cursing i remember from mr slow that night


----------



## Landsker (Apr 17, 2012)

Had a quick scoot here on the weekend, the digger has gone and the ROTOR is still there, perhaps he has realised how much effort it would take to demolish it and has given up!


----------



## Captain-Slow (Apr 18, 2012)

walsh said:


> Had a quick scoot here on the weekend, the digger has gone and the ROTOR is still there, perhaps he has realised how much effort it would take to demolish it and has given up!



Did you inspect the ROTOR, or just glimpse is from the field boundary?


----------



## chizyramone (Apr 19, 2012)

walsh said:


> Had a quick scoot here on the weekend, the digger has gone and the ROTOR is still there, perhaps he has realised how much effort it would take to demolish it and has given up!



Glad to hear that walsh.


----------



## Krypton (Apr 20, 2012)

its a shame about them structures - they should have been listed to stop stuff like this happening


----------

